# How to Finish a Wood Slab Bar Top



## Verno9 (Sep 27, 2017)

Hey guys new to the forum, and wanted to get some expertise on how to proceed with my current project! I am stuck on how to proceed with finishing an 8 foot Eastern White Pine wood slab bar top. The slab is two inches thick and spans 8 feet (about 20 inches in width). The question I have been struggling with is how to finishing the piece and take into account seasonal wood movement. The bar will be a detached garage (so no regular heat in the winter or air in the summer), and will have big swings in temps... I will attach the bar top to a frame with slotted screw holes to allow for movement, but I am concerned about how to finish the top.


1.) First option was to consider sealing and flood coating with a two part self leveling epoxy, and sealing the bottom of the bar top with an oil based varnish or poly. While this would be the hardest, I am worried the epoxy will restrict the pine. 


2.) Other option would be Epoxy any voids or holes, and then pre-condition, stain and apply a Spar Varnish to both sides. 


Any advice would be helpful, second guessing the epoxy route, and leaning more towards a stain/Spar Varnish..... I know it will be a softer route, but I am also working with Pine.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Not in a climate controlled environment I don't think I would use epoxy. Over time with wood movement I think it would crack on you. A spar varnish would work but you need to use a good one. All oil based finishes will yellow with age so if you use a good spar varnish it will age slower. The best spar is Epifanes. You could use a cheaper spar on the underside. It wouldn't matter if that yellowed.


----------



## Verno9 (Sep 27, 2017)

Thats what I was thinking too! I was planning to use Epifanes if I went with a Spar Varnish. If I went that way, an was looking for a more amber tone to the wood, could I just apply the Spar Varnish directly to the wood alone and achieve this color. How many coats would you think is appropriate for a bar top? I know it will vary, just looking for an estimate to go on. Thanks for all the information, super helpful, glad my assumptions were on track.


----------



## Cowboy18 (Aug 21, 2017)

Verno9 said:


> Thats what I was thinking too! I was planning to use Epifanes if I went with a Spar Varnish. If I went that way, an was looking for a more amber tone to the wood, could I just apply the Spar Varnish directly to the wood alone and achieve this color. How many coats would you think is appropriate for a bar top? I know it will vary, just looking for an estimate to go on. Thanks for all the information, super helpful, glad my assumptions were on track.


Coats Code of Conduct


On the wall, no touching = 2 Coats


On the Floor some touching = 3 Coats


On the Floor frequent touching = 4 Coats "Coffee Tables or End Tables"


On the Floor Heavy Butt, Foot or Hands traffic = 4-6 Coats " Bar Top, Swings, Chairs, Benches.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Verno9 said:


> Thats what I was thinking too! I was planning to use Epifanes if I went with a Spar Varnish. If I went that way, an was looking for a more amber tone to the wood, could I just apply the Spar Varnish directly to the wood alone and achieve this color. How many coats would you think is appropriate for a bar top? I know it will vary, just looking for an estimate to go on. Thanks for all the information, super helpful, glad my assumptions were on track.


The amount of coats could vary a lot depending on how the wood was prepared, temperature and if it's brushed or sprayed. I would just shoot for three to six mills thick. Three mills is about the thickness of a lawn and leaf trash bag.


----------



## Verno9 (Sep 27, 2017)

Think I already know the answer, but would u suggest application with a foam brush or bristle brush. Slab is only 20 inches wide and 8 ft long. Have had good luck with foam with other products but first time epifanes. Any tips for applying would be helpful. Also it reccomends the thinner from Epifanes, would I be fine with a Mineral Spirits of some sorts. Or is the Epifanes sensitive to the thinner used.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Every time I use a foam brush for a finish it either squeegees too much finish off or bits of the foam come off the brush and gets in the finish. I prefer a very soft bristle brush. 

It's been a long time since I've used Epifanes. Then it didn't seem any thicker than any other varnish so I wouldn't use thinner unless you were spraying it. Even then you don't thin any varnish any more than you have to. If it seems like you are brushing glue then you need some thinner. Otherwise I wouldn't do it. Brush the varnish as thin as possible with as few strokes as possible. The more you brush varnish the more it makes brush marks. Brushing it too much introduces too much air in the finish and causes it to set up prematurely before it has a chance to flow out.


----------

